# Just ordered a have and bees



## Rayver (Apr 4, 2017)

*Just ordered a hive and bees*

Getting excited. 0 days, 0 months, 0 years as a bee keeper.I just ordered a hive today and will be picking up my Nuc on 6 May 2017. Can't wait to learn and get started.


----------



## Tenbears (May 15, 2012)

Welcome! Enjoy the journey.


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome!


----------



## missybee (Sep 6, 2014)

Enjoy!


----------



## SouthTexasJohn (Mar 16, 2015)

Good to have you.


----------



## rwlaw (May 4, 2009)

Welcome and good luck.


----------



## B52EW (Jun 3, 2013)

Careful, it can be addicting. Welcome.


----------



## snl (Nov 20, 2009)

*Re: Just ordered a hive and bees*



Rayver said:


> Getting excited. 0 days, 0 months, 0 years as a bee keeper. Can't wait to learn and get started.


I sorta, kinda remember that feeling from many, many, many years ago! An easy swarm (that's not mine) still gives me that same feeling!


----------



## Hillbillybees (Mar 3, 2016)

*Re: Just ordered a hive and bees*

Sometimes I wish i was just starting or just had a few in the backyard. Feed that nuc and enjoy.


----------



## Teal (Jan 30, 2014)

*Re: Just ordered a hive and bees*

Good luck and welcome!


----------

